
Somu by solokeys – open-source security key - geppetto
https://www.crowdsupply.com/solokeys/somu
======
geppetto
I've just received my Somu by Solokeys. It's an open-source security key for
2FA. I've tested it on Windows and Linux adding it as a security key for
2-Step verification and it works flawlessly. I backed this project on
Crowdsupply in September for 25$ and I'm glad they delivered.

